# Discount On Phones



## versionDefect (Jun 10, 2021)

I want to buy new iPhones for the family but want to know if there is any way for it to be rung up with our registers so my 15 percent could apply.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 10, 2021)

versiondefect said:


> I want to buy new iPhones for the family but want to know if there is any way for it to be rung up with our registers so my 15 percent could apply.


It will apply for anything you pay upfront. If you finance with a carrier it will not but if you pay for the entire phone or a portion of it upfront, it will apply to that


----------

